# Office is closing



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I found out the office where I work is closing, so now I get to factor a job search into the schedule. And naturally my last workday is... October 31.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Bummer. What do you do?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Programmer.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That sucks austen, good luck on the job search.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Good luck on finding a new gig. Are programmers in demand in your area?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I'm in the biz too austen, the company I work for has a few offices in the states but nothing near Texas yet.

Sorry I couldn't help, but the IT world is a good field that's always looking for talent.

You'll find something soon I am sure!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, Austen. Losing a job is a pain, but at least you're in a field where talent is always in demand.

Here is some programmer humor for you:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this. I hope there is a severance package to keep you afloat for a while.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear it - being unemployed is no fun. At least you're in a good area, job wise. Best of luck to you.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Interesting video Roxy. Decades ago, we called ourselves programmers. We wrote software using lines of code. Today, more people are developers. They use software tools to create an application, yet rarely are they responsible for all the programming. I do a bit of both.

I work in DFW. If you can't find something in Austin, Austen, msg me and I'll send you a link to our jobs listings.


----------

